# Shadow Box Table



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

I built this table for a close friend whose husband retired from the Air Force about the same time as I did this year. It's about 95% complete. It's made from mesquite with mostly oak dowell and a few cherry "Miller" dowell for the runners at the bottom. I may put another coat of poly on after I move this week. I still need to put on the decorative key hole cover and obviously buff out and wax and clean the glass... but this is pretty much it. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Ya know, sometimes pictures just don't do things justice....I think this is the case here. Great looking table, really like the grain. 

Never used mesquite myself, how is it to work with?


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

*mesquite*



Al B Cuttn Wud said:


> Ya know, sometimes pictures just don't do things justice....I think this is the case here. Great looking table, really like the grain.
> 
> Never used mesquite myself, how is it to work with?


It's pretty much like working with red oak, but just a little harder going through the table saw. The grain can get a little funky in places so you have to watch out for some tear out when using the joiner and thickness planer. 
These pictures aren't the final finish either, it's just as far as I'm going to go with it this week. I'm moving into my new house this week so I wanted to get it to a good stopping point. Not sure how long I'll have boxes taking up the space that should be called my workshop. It definitely still needs cleaned up and polished, maybe even another coat of poly. I'll get all that figured out in a few weeks when life settles down. The lady who ordered it won't be picking it up for another month or so anyway... so I've got some time.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Great looking table!


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

joesdad said:


> Great looking table!


 Thanks! It's not fine furniture, but it is a nice simple design, using mortise and tenon joints with dowells so hopefully it will never come apart. This project was actually pretty fun because it didn't have any complicated angles or fancy trim work to do. It also helps when you don't make a big "boo-boo" and spent days trying to figure out how to fix it....:laughing:


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

If you don't mind sharing, what is your selling price? I'm going to do some searching locally here in Virginia Beach to see about finding some mesquite, I really like it.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Al B Cuttn Wud said:


> If you don't mind sharing, what is your selling price? I'm going to do some searching locally here in Virginia Beach to see about finding some mesquite, I really like it.


 I'm getting $300 for this table. I've got $125 in wood in it plus $40 for glass plus the lock and the usuals (sand paper, dowell, biscuits, poly). I figure to make no more than a hundred bucks off this.


----------



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

turned out great!..I made one a few years ago but I never took pics. I think mesquite is an excellent wood to work with. Your shadowbox table is a great example of craftsmanship


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Stick said:


> I'm getting $300 for this table. I've got $125 in wood in it plus $40 for glass plus the lock and the usuals (sand paper, dowell, biscuits, poly). I figure to make no more than a hundred bucks off this.


 
Thanks for the info. Your friend is getting a pretty good deal. 

I used to be very reluctant to charge enough to account for my labor. I usually start off my pricing by multiplying the cost of all materials by 3 to get me in the ballpark. Then adjust accordingly for the amount of labor I put into it. 

I also do my research online at other sites selling similar things. When a prospective customer tells me my price is a little high, I always provide a few websites to show what others are charging as well as adding in shipping cost too. That usually seals the deal.

Sorry for rabling along. Again great looking table. I know the recipient will love it. Post some pics when everthing gets mounted.


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

Very nice..Simple elegance and craftsmanship.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Al B Cuttn Wud said:


> Thanks for the info. Your friend is getting a pretty good deal.
> 
> I used to be very reluctant to charge enough to account for my labor. I usually start off my pricing by multiplying the cost of all materials by 3 to get me in the ballpark. Then adjust accordingly for the amount of labor I put into it.
> 
> ...


You are correct about the good deal. But the key word there is friend. I look at all the retirement boxes I've done at little to even no profit on a few (I think I actually lost money on one because of my own screw ups)... as experience. I've gotten to do a hobby I love at no cost to me! I think my woodworking level is finally adequate enough to actually start making things for myself (I mean my wife's honey-do list) without worrying about trashing a nice piece of curly maple!!
I'll post the final product in a few weeks when I get it finalized.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I like the work you have done on this,When people retire and have awards and such its a good thing to be proud of,after all it symbolizes who you are,your values and that maybe you have made a difference by being here in this crazy world.Itchy


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Stick said:


> You are correct about the good deal. But the key word there is friend. I look at all the retirement boxes I've done at little to even no profit on a few as experience.


I built a sword case a few years back for a young guy who's marine friend died in Iraq. That was a tough build emotionally knowing he was only 24, but there was also a different level of pride that went into it. It was a paying job and I had to charge accordingly, but in my gut I would have liked to have done it for free based on priciple alone.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's a remarkable "retirement" gift. I agree that the price isn't always the point, but this table is very well done and the price is a bargain. It has nice proportions and the finish looks great. The right escutcheon will be the final touch.












 





.
.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

cabinetman said:


> That's a remarkable "retirement" gift. I agree that the price isn't always the point, but this table is very well done and the price is a bargain. It has nice proportions and the finish looks great. The right escutcheon will be the final touch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you cabinetman. All the kind words are giving me the courage to tackle some bigger projects. The boss has ordered up a hall table for our new house.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

*Final Product*

Ready for shipping.... Just added a few coats of paste wax and siliconed the glass in and added a simple escutcheon for the key hold.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Very well done! Retirement shadow boxes are always something I like to see, and this one is high on the list of pieces that are stirring in more ways than one. This is an excellent display for a career served with pride.


----------

